# New Products.



## MDRocket (Feb 3, 2009)

Just got back from New Orleans from Pace show. Alot of good info there and some nice new products comming out. BM has a new line of green paint comming out called Natura. They claim its just like aura with the touchup ability, durability, and application.

Also new brushes by Purdy comming out made of natural materials for the green painter and not to be out done Wooster has a brush thats modeled after a Purdy brush that will be out soom also. 

3m had a new line of plastic with a new edge that wont flip and get all caught up on your tape machines, and also a new tape machine for base and windows also.

Overall meet alot of nice people and learned alot from the seminars. Next year is in Arizona so if your in the area I would try and get down there for that.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

MDRocket said:


> 3m had a new line of plastic with a new edge that wont flip and get all caught up on your tape machines, and also a new tape machine for base and windows also.


Nothing pisses me off quicker than that. Glad to hear they are changing the design...


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

That sounds cool, I think I'll look into it. I'm only about 5 hrs from Phoenix Az. Do you know what city it is going to be in Az.?


----------



## MDRocket (Feb 3, 2009)

Phoenix...... 

Also they throw after partyies with free entertainment, food and open bar! Was a very fun time.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

MDRocket said:


> Just got back from New Orleans from Pace show. Alot of good info there and some nice new products comming out. BM has a new line of green paint comming out called Natura. They claim its just like aura with the touchup ability, durability, and application.
> 
> Also new brushes by Purdy comming out made of natural materials for the green painter and not to be out done Wooster has a brush thats modeled after a Purdy brush that will be out soom also.
> 
> ...


Which Wooster brush is modeled off a Purdy? If you are talking about the 'Alpha' its the parent brush of the Benjamin Moore 65-125 which is not anything remotely close to anything Purdy has.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

My friend at Wooster says they have a brush like Purdy's "Clean Cut". Might be what MDRocket is talking about.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

bikerboy said:


> My friend at Wooster says they have a brush like Purdy's "Clean Cut". Might be what MDRocket is talking about.


Could be. Purdy Clearcut is a very nice brush too although Clearcut 2.5" is closer to the Wooster made Benjamin Moore 651-25 brush. Both have a thinner chiseled tapered profile in comparison to the Alpha AS (angled sash) 4231 and both are cut blunt on the end for a sharp edge. The Alpha is chiseled and tapered too although due to more filaments and a larger plug in comparison, the Alpha's tapered shape doesn't show until its loaded. 

I cant say Clearcut performs the same as the BM 651-25 but both have very similar characteristics.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I'll say one thing....Jack is a virtual treasure trove of information. I'll have to read more of his articles.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> I'll say one thing....Jack is a virtual treasure trove of information. I'll have to read more of his articles.


 
Not only is Jack Pauhl (not his real name by the way) a trove of information, but the dude can back it up. He took this place by storm a few months ago making outrageous claims of super human feats in the paint industry that he was capable of performing. One by one he would post clear videos of himself demonstrating sick production rates without compromising quality, and often with tools he had made himself or existing tools he had put his own custom modifications on. When he backed it all up with video, we all sat down at our desks and broke out our notebooks, and its just a stroke of good fortune that he has returned to share more of his unique knowledge with us.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I dont know about you, but I really wasnt trying to come across as sarcastic.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> I'll have to read more of his articles.


You should take this approach. Its the old sizzle v. steak thing.

Seriously, many members were very skeptical when he claimed to be able to cut 300 lf/minute of red into white perfectly, he claimed to be able to roll a white ceiling wearing a black tuxedo without getting any spatter on himself, claimed to be able to do the work of 7 ordinary men, how to load a paint brush once and not have to dip it again all day, etc...Just a master of efficiency and production.

It sounded too good to be true until he started posting videos that made it very clear that he really was who he appeared to be. I think the dude is great for our industry. He has alot of practical knowledge, which he shares freely on his blog and on forums.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I saw a recent article where he claimed that he worked with a crew of seven. As they quit and got fired, He alone managed to produce the same amount of work as all seven combined. (by choosing top of the line production tools)

I for one, am in awe of his tremendous talent. I can only hope to achieve a shadow of his greatness in my humble lifetime.

:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:​


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

I now have an idol to worship.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

jeez... you guys don't quit. One things for certain... I can in fact save a paint contractors crew of 6-7 guys about $13,000+ easily in a months time. Or you can look at it this way too. I can underbid that same contractor by $13,000+ on the same job. Not to be all arrogant but even to myself, that it unf'inbelieveable I have a system designed to do that.

I chuckle seriously when i hear guys whine about getting underbid. Sorry about the loss and all but really, what does your comp have that you dont?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> I chuckle seriously when i hear guys whine about getting underbid. Sorry about the loss and all but really, what does your comp have that you dont?


Thank God they dont have you. Or do they?! You are a consultant! Ok, whats your number, I want in.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I bet Jack stuffs a tube sock in his pants before going out for the night.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Thank God they dont have you. Or do they?! You are a consultant! Ok, whats your number, I want in.


I do business based off competitive analysis, benchmarking, systems management, feasibility studies, product innovation and quality control. These are areas i am the strongest in and collectively they provide, (I think) 'a big one up' over my competition. I suppose you can say, its my business to know your business and stay ahead. 

I'm just good at looking at things, painting or whatever and finding the best, quickest way of doing it often trumping my last best method mainly in part of product selection.

Really when you look at that Wooster Alpha brush, same thing was done there. I cant imagine the amount of time and discussion, research etc that went into making that brush... at least to my eye - its very noticeable. Because I am already able to paint faster runs with the Alpha vs the BM 651-25, my production rate instantly increased simply changing the brush.

Here's a glimpse at how I look at the importance of minor things that saves me huge amounts of time.
Take a 2'-4' Purdy PROEXTRA and a 2'-4' Wooster Extesion pole. The Wooster is 2" longer but I prefer the rigidity of the PROEXTRA for better control of starts, stops and rolling on angles. I cant roll near as fast with the PROEXTRA as I can with the WOOSTER because of that 2" believe it or not... factoring in my height and reach. So to fix this Wooster has a 90º frame that... you guessed it... adds that extra 2" I lost back to the PROEXTRA giving me the best reach for 9' ceilings from a 2'-4' pole.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I have a contact at Wooster. I'll see if I can hook you up with a product development position or sponsorship or whatever it is you are seeking in promoting their stuff so that you can move forward happily.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I havent read all of Jacks' stuff yet. If he has a system that works for him, so be it. If it was a perfect "Jack" world we could do it all his way. I've trained dozens of guys to spray over the years and I'd be willing to bet each one of them has modified a technique to suit them. It's human nature. It's also human nature that chances are you are not going to get 7 guys on a crew to do it exactly the same as what Jack would suggest. 

As the owner of a company it is my perogative to have my guys do the prep and application steps my way, that way we're all on the same page if we have to track down a problem. Their techniques are up to them as individuals, and I havent had any call backs yet.

As far as the statement of underbidding another contractor by 13K, I would hope that would be for hypothetical purposes only. If you're going to implement it, you're only shooting yourself in the foot. When you value your employees as "production machines" only, I would tend to think you've lost a portion of that little bit of extra that makes us human.

Perhaps where Jack needs to implement his plans as a whole is with the large commercial companies.

I have a list of rules that I live and run my company by;

Wolf's Rule #4: "Just when you think you got the rat race beat, they come out with faster rats."

Application to this topic: Somewhere, someone has come up with a system that may be better than Jacks'.

My wife is a drug and alcohol counselor. When she does her group sessions, she ends them with; "Take what information you can use, leave the rest for another day". If Jack, or any other member of this forum, has something I can use, I will try it. If not, I will leave it lay.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

TooledUp said:


> The only outrageously ridiculous claim I have ever found to be to be true is the thing we did in school where you say "gullable" out loud and slowly - It sounds just like "oranges" - And that one is true!


^^^ That works for me. Everything else is in the eye of the beer holder.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

The complete List of Wolf's Rules are now available on CD for the low price of $199.00! But Wait! There's More! If you act right now you can have your choice of the following all time favorites: Slim Whitman's Greatest Hits! or BoxCar Willy's Favorites! or Zamphyr and his Pan Flute! If your one of the first ten responders, I'll even throw in some of the Tools I Hadda Have And Didnt Work Worth A Crap! Quantities are limited so act Now! Shipping and Handling Charges of $29.95 apply.

*As an added bonus I'll even include the "Mistakes I Made So You Dont Have To" CD, With the famous list of "Mistakes You'll Only Make Once", at No additional charge!*


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Now you are thinking.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

....


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> The complete List of Wolf's Rules are now available on CD for the low price of $199.00! But Wait! There's More! If you act right now you can have your choice of the following all time favorites: Slim Whitman's Greatest Hits! or BoxCar Willy's Favorites! or *Zamphyr and his Pan Flute!* If your one of the first ten responders, I'll even throw in some of the Tools I Hadda Have And Didnt Work Worth A Crap! Quantities are limited so act Now! Shipping and Handling Charges of $29.95 apply.
> 
> *As an added bonus I'll even include the "Mistakes I Made So You Dont Have To" CD, With the famous list of "Mistakes You'll Only Make Once", at No additional charge!*


would you be willing to sell just Zamphir? I loves me some pan flute!





 < song in Kill Bill


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Just an example of how anybody can market anything.


----------

